

In 75 per cent of cases, the tumour disappeared and had not come back - markokrajnc
http://www.wholesaleinvestor.com.au/seeds-of-cancer-breakthrough-right-here-in-far-north-queensland/

======
gus_massa
I couldn't find the title in the article, this is against the site policies.

The experiments are only in animals that have a short lifespan (~ 10 years)
than humans (~80 years). Also the drug is only 7 years old, so it's not enough
time to see a cancer return.

> _“WH1 (has) the potential to treat wounds created by necrotising bacteria,
> for example from spider bites and chronic wounds such as pressure sores,
> tropical ulcers, diabetes-related ulcers,” she said._

OK, this drug is so good that not only kills cancer, but also kills bacteria.
This is too good to be true.

Is this published in any peer review journal???

